
Senior Programmers: Characteristics of Elderly Users from Stack Overflow - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00754
======
mkarliner
As a programmer in my sixties, who started professionally in 1975, I do not
regard myself as some repository of arcane and obsolete skills but like to
think that I'm at least as current as my younger colleagues. In describing me
as 'elderly', I'm afraid that this paper only serves to reinforce the ageist
tendencies of this industry, rather than make any meaningful contribution to
refuting them.

